# Failure Rates:



## mot14 (May 29, 2012)

Post depth and failure rate: T&amp;F 39/80


----------



## guenter332 (May 29, 2012)

Still waiting to hear from Maryland on the mechanical systems depth. "How did you feel about the test" might be another question to ask, although not as objective as trying to determine the pass rate.


----------



## thomas02pe (May 30, 2012)

Failed Mechanical T&amp;F 43/80. I knew it when I walked out of the test.


----------



## NYMechEng (Jun 8, 2012)

40 = fail

Mechanical Systems and Materials


----------

